# Best back acne cures!!!!!!



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

For those of you who have suffered from back acne during cycles what did u find to be the best cures for it? If u found a cure for It lol! Obviously controlling oestrogen is the starting block which I am trying to with 0.5 adex eod for 1.2g of anabolics a week.

All I do so far for external measures are:

Back brush with exfoliater wash on it

Zinc - now taking 45mg ed

Vitamin e - about to start this as I've heard it's good for the skin and work to stop spots! At 750iu


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Accutane

Wash 2x daily

Don't sleep on back


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Scrubbing brushing and any kind of exfoliator will make acne werse, those are only to be used for clear skin to keep it clean and fresh or for black heads, those 3 things will remove the top dead skin cells yes, but will leave the fresh new skin open to infection from the bacteria from the acne, this is how acne spreads. Stoll using all of them, if you told a dermo you were exfoliating your acne they would go mad!

Hormonal acne is down to over stimulation of the oil glands from dht so anything that reduces oil production will reduce the acne over time

Otc vit b5 20-30mg ed for acne and 5mg ed to maintain

Prescription med accutance is the number 1 acne treatment and will fully shutdown the oil glands at a high enough dose, those doses how ever need 4weekly blood tests from a dermo, max pescribed dose is 1mg per 1kg of bw, I see no problem self admin 40-60mg ed to clear acne aslong as your not taking anything else to stress your liver ie oral aas or alcohol.

1 of those with an anti-biotic from your gp will help also.

If your not taking anything to try to control your oil production then over drying your skin with washes and creams etc will cause them to over produce oil to compensate for being to dry which will also increase your acne.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Aabout to start 40mg per day accutane, for mild chest and back (non aas user though)


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

apparently vit b5 can help a good deal. I will be trying it myself soon so will update with how it goes


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Scrubbing brushing and any kind of exfoliator will make acne werse, those are only to be used for clear skin to keep it clean and fresh or for black heads, those 3 things will remove the top dead skin cells yes, but will leave the fresh new skin open to infection from the bacteria from the acne, this is how acne spreads. Stoll using all of them, if you told a dermo you were exfoliating your acne they would go mad!
> 
> Hormonal acne is down to over stimulation of the oil glands from dht so anything that reduces oil production will reduce the acne over time
> 
> ...


oops missed this before I posted


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Squat: it has a similar action to tane just a safer (otc) less potent without the side effects of over drying like tane, tane is based on vitamin A, I defo seen a noticable diffrence with 20mg vit b5 ed after about 2weeks of use, if acne is severe tho then tane will defo do a better job, vit b5 is cheap from bulkpowder websites tho, I found myprotein had less taste than bulkpowder.co which had a wierd nasty taste, I just spooned min in and washes it down with juice lol


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

i used vit b5 at 10g a day.http://www.vitaminb5acne.com/ it worked wounders i also used a rough back sccrubber the one with the rope either side. 2 months on 10g a day vit b5 and my acne has cleared up by bout 90%. im off the vit b5 now.

i would try this before i went near accutane its a harsh med it self. i got a box of vit b5 powder for £45 and used 5 g morn 5g nite.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Accutane...


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Wicked top stuff lads!

Will get straight on the vitB5 straight away run it at 20mg ed!

Questions: should I not use the back scrubber than? One person uses it above the other says no!

Vitamin e is it worth it?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

A dermo told me not to even rub it dry with a towel and I had to pat it dry, exposing any fresh skin to acne and bacteria leaves it open to infection if you acne is bad you need to be gentle with it, rubbing of the top skin layers will only inflame it imo, I used exfoliator on my face thinking it was the right think to do and there dermo went mad and said exfoliators are there werst thing to use for acne and the reason mine got werse and has scared me.

If you do decide to use it still I would sugest you use an anti-bacterial cream or oil like tee tree you can put on straight after and leave it on to soak in to try and prevent the fresh skin becoming infected, I'd defo not rub hard or ed maybe 1-2 a week, but imo its more likely to slow the healing down, you dont want to expose new fresh clean skin to infected skin.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Where's the best place to get B5?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think myprotein dude


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/vitamin_b5


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Accutane. Miracle in a pill.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Accutane. Miracle in a pill.


Hp price has increased lol where do you get yours?


----------



## Joseph488 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm surprised no-one else has said this but sunbeds are the way forward. 6 mins twice a week is enough to clear up heavy back acne from dbol while I'm on cycle.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought these earlier (had a voucher). Any good Stone?










http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=227&searchterm=b5&rdcnt=1


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

rectus said:


> I bought these earlier (had a voucher). Any good Stone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 10g a day theres only enough for 5 days there.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I don't suffer from terrible acne, I just thought a couple of caps a day would help keep the oily skin to a minimum while on cycle as my back gets a bit spotty. I don't normally buy from H&B but like I said, I had a voucher. Plus they have an offer of buy one, get one for a penny (wtf is that about?).


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ahh right fair enough. I dont really suffer myself, but after cycle it tends to flare up. I was thinking that 5g a day would be a lower dose to go on if nothing flares up, then up it if it does flare up.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Ahh right fair enough. I dont really suffer myself, but after cycle it tends to flare up. I was thinking that 5g a day would be a lower dose to go on if nothing flares up, then up it if it does flare up.


I planned to get the big bag of B5 from MyProtein before but I have spent so much money on supplements recently for my upcoming cycle I have no money left! I wish I hadn't started all of this...


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Scrubbing brushing and any kind of exfoliator will make acne werse, those are only to be used for clear skin to keep it clean and fresh or for black heads, those 3 things will remove the top dead skin cells yes, but will leave the fresh new skin open to infection from the bacteria from the acne, this is how acne spreads. Stoll using all of them, if you told a dermo you were exfoliating your acne they would go mad!
> 
> Hormonal acne is down to over stimulation of the oil glands from dht so anything that reduces oil production will reduce the acne over time
> 
> ...


Correct.

But get it thro your gp as it is v.strong chemical. Your doc will often do liver function tests to make sure you can handle it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh if you can get it from a doc thats will be better, a gp cant prescribe accutane tho only a dermno can and if you havnt been into your gps about acne before then they will normally try and run you on diffrent anti-b's for a couple month adleast before they send you to a dermo, so can take 6months+ before you get tane off a doc, unless your acne is severe and your doc is understanding ans will send you straight away but i wouldt get your hopes up on that, tane is a last resort to a doc


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

if it gets really bad, and you cant source, ask your GP for doxycycline


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I suffer from mild acne in general and been taking doxycycline for 5months now but when i go back next month i'm gonna try and get some accutane as it's still not clear and want to start my first cycle soon


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I self prescribed accutane at 20mg per day for 8 weeks.

Best thing I ever did. Completely cleared up my cystic acne with very little side effects. Some dry lips, dry skin in/around nose, dry eyes.


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I self prescribed accutane at 20mg per day for 8 weeks.
> 
> Best thing I ever did. Completely cleared up my cystic acne with very little side effects. Some dry lips, dry skin in/around nose, dry eyes.


if you dont mind me asking where did you self prescribe it from? I have googled and googled!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

JCE said:


> if you dont mind me asking where did you self prescribe it from? I have googled and googled!!


There was a Chinese place doing it really cheap but can't remember the link hopefully someone posts it


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

Fat said:


> There was a Chinese place doing it really cheap but can't remember the link hopefully someone posts it


really? somebody needs to get his post up!


----------

